# BOB stuff



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

So I got a new pack (kelty coyote 80) which Im putting together as a camping/hunting/BOB. 

I keep all my stuff organized in zip lock bags, which means I go thru a lot of bags.. 

What Ive done now is, Ive 'armor plated' the ziplocks with duct tape. 

Anyone else done this? If so results? If not, thoughts on the idea?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've never had a problem with Ziplocks to the point where I would have considered duct taping them. Have you had some come apart? I tend to use them extensively inside my pack. I do try to use the heavy duty Ziplocks.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

No probs with the zip lock its self, but the bags wear out, get holes in em ect.. I now travel for work, so a BOB could possible become a GHB, and home might be an aweful long ways away, so durability could become a critical concern..


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

FatTire said:


> No probs with the zip lock its self, but the bags wear out, get holes in em ect.. I now travel for work, so a BOB could possible become a GHB, and home might be an aweful long ways away, so durability could become a critical concern..


I just replace the Zipllocks if I think they are getting old and toss a couple extras in the BOB. I travel extensively too. Are you traveling by air? That really limits you.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

First I only use Ziploc freezer bags because they're much stronger than the regular bags. While I don't use duct tape, I do use thick transparent 3M packing tape (the good stuff) to seal the seams and improve puncture resistance. Again this is not the top where it snaps together but on the bag itself. And of course I always do this when the bag is empty and laying flat on the table. If the item is going to be a one use item I will put it in the small vacuum sealer bag, seal it and then throw it into a Ziploc bag. A good example would be dryer lint. I have about 15 balls of dryer lint compressed into four-inch by four-inch sealed bags. I make a slight cut so you can just rip the bag open without a knife. Those 15 bags are inside a freezer bag which has been doctored up with 3M tape. The sharper corners of the vacuum seal bags tend to puncture and cut through the standard Ziploc bag material.

I purchased some "heavy-duty" storage bags once that were essentially cold laminated Ziploc bags. That's when I got the idea to just use the 3M packing tape to get the same thing for a lot less money. Duct tape would certainly do the same thing without being transparent, but duct tape is so valuable for other uses I would save it.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

No i dont travel by air if i can possibly avoid it.. 

Right now, as a for instance, im working in wyoming, but currently home is in montana. Should things come unscrewed thats a long trip to get home. 

Course if yellowstone blows all bets are off.. Lol


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

FatTire said:


> No i dont travel by air if i can possibly avoid it..
> 
> Right now, as a for instance, im working in wyoming, but currently home is in montana. Should things come unscrewed thats a long trip to get home.
> 
> Course if yellowstone blows all bets are off.. Lol


My travel is varied, some by car, some by air, etc. A full pack in the car is much more comforting than what I can take when traveling by air. I basically make no distinction between a BOB and a GHB, except I keep the bag in the car. Whether it is a BOB or a GHB is simply a function of where I happen to be and where I am going.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> My travel is varied, some by car, some by air, etc. A full pack in the car is much more comforting than what I can take when traveling by air. I basically make no distinction between a BOB and a GHB, except I keep the bag in the car. Whether it is a BOB or a GHB is simply a function of where I happen to be and where I am going.


Agree completely as to the function of the bag.. I also hike n camp with mine.. This weekend, devils tower


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a couple pics of my general pupose BOB/GHB/INCH/camping/hiking/hunting bag...


----------



## BrokenWire2086 (Apr 19, 2014)

The best results I have had are with kodiak bags which are sold for camping supplies. If you can afford them and are putting together your 72 hour bag, I highly recommend them.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Am i the only one here that actually reads a thread before responding to it?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

That bag would get you arrested here. I suggest getting the rifle out of sight if you ever travel out of the free states.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

This product came to mind. I've never tried it on something like what you want but it may be worth looking into. You could spray some bags and try them out after they dried.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

FatTire said:


> Am i the only one here that actually reads a thread before responding to it?


Probably.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> That bag would get you arrested here. I suggest getting the rifle out of sight if you ever travel out of the free states.


The beauty of working in Wyoming is, I can (and have) walk around downtown Gillett with that pack, n no one gives even a single ****.

I do plan on visiting Nazifornia, at which time ill be sure n muzzle my evil n dangerous black defensive tools..


----------

